# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Kam keputur mish ne shpatullen e majte...

## nausika

Kam 2-3 dite qe kam nje dhimbje muskulare te shpatullen e majte qe sa po vin dhe po shtohet. Nuk mbaj mend ta kem terhequr keq, por duket si strapo muskulore. Cfare sugjerohet ne raste te tilla? Ka te beje jasteku i fjetjes me keqesimin? Cfare mund te bej qe te gjej derman??? A e ben masazhi me keq gjendjen?

Cfare te bej? (per takim me mjekun do me duhet te pres 4-5 dite)

Nausika gjysem e paralizuar... :i ngrysur:

----------


## abnk

nausika,

uroj t'mos jete "rotator cuff".  Deri kur t'shkosh te doktori, veni akull sa ma shpesh.  Ban "ice slush" n'nji ziplock bag me 1/3 alkohol e 2/3 uj.  Fute n'freezer pa frike se nuk ngrihet krejtsisht.  Kur t'bahet slush asht gati, e merr formen e shpatulls.  Gjithashtu, merr anti-flammatory (800 mg of Ibuprofen or Motrin does it for me).  Nuk jam doktor, por ka disa muej qi kam t'njajtin problem.  T'kalueme.

----------


## Era1

Nausika merr krem voltaren nderkohe derisa te shkosh tek doktori dhe lyeje vendin.(e kam kaluar vete disa here dhe eshte nje tmerr)
Te shkuara

----------


## miki_al2001

nausika ,meqenese ti ka dy dite qe e ke shkruar kete problem dhe dhimbja jote ishte persistente per rreth 3 dite.nuk e di a vazhdon dhimbja akoma.do doja informacion me te zgjeruar mbi gjendjen tende tani dhe mund te te jap me teper informacion.per me teper qe profesioni im eshte ortoped dhe qe ka te beje me semundjen tende qe i perket sistemit muskuloskeletor.Perdorimi i antiinflamatoreve dhe analgjezikeve(kunder dhimbjes) ne kete rast rekomandohet por jo per shume kohe.Dhimbja eshte e vazhdueshme apo  te vjen here pas here,dhimbja eshte e padurueshme,te erdhi pas nje aktiviteti fizik.e ke pasur perpara apo jo.a jane te dy shpatullat simetrike tani.a ke mundesi ta levizesh doren etj.Po qafa,koka te dhembin.je e mirpritur dhe te shkuara.
nese eshte akute eshte mire qe te besh pushim mos ta levizish shume per ca dite.

----------


## diikush

> Kam keputur mish ne shpatullen e majte...(


Hiq nje cope nga e djathta dhe vere tek e majta...keshtu barazohen...   :buzeqeshje:   j/k

te shkuara

----------


## benseven11

> Kam 2-3 dite qe kam nje dhimbje muskulare te shpatullen e majte qe sa po vin dhe po shtohet. Nuk mbaj mend ta kem terhequr keq, por duket si strapo muskulore. Cfare sugjerohet ne raste te tilla? Ka te beje jasteku i fjetjes me keqesimin? Cfare mund te bej qe te gjej derman??? A e ben masazhi me keq gjendjen?
> 
> Cfare te bej? (per takim me mjekun do me duhet te pres 4-5 dite)
> 
> Nausika gjysem e paralizuar...


Mund te perdoresh nje lloj xheli blu,quhet iceblu.E ferkon pak,ajo eshte e ftohte.pastaj ne kontakt me lekuren fillon dhe jep nxehtesi.Ose mund te gjesh copa "HeatPatch"Jane si copa te medha leukoplasti,e ngjit tamam te zona ku ke dhimbje.Ajo jep nxehtesi dhe ta heq shume shpejt dhimbjen(keputjen e mishit).Gjen ne dyqanet Rite Aid,CVS dhe supermarket.Per aq gje te vogel te shkosh te doktori,sja vlen.
heatpatch http://www.painreliever.com/xmodels/...L102_thumb.jpg
ice blue extreme http://www.ahealingtouch.biz/imageca...-TREME_ICE.gif
Kreme te tjera per heqje dhimbjesh http://www.painreliever.com/bio1.html

----------


## Larsus

> Hiq nje cope nga e djathta dhe vere tek e majta...keshtu barazohen...    j/k
> 
> te shkuara


sa shkurt i ke rene more shoku brigadier  :perqeshje: 

je mat ke dera e banjos ti shqoja kooperativsite? ashtu ..hapi krahet gjate e gjere e mate deren e halese nga fundi tek fillimi ..dore me nje qe te zgjaten muskujt dhe te shkojne ne vend  :ngerdheshje: 

e sipas te tjereve, perdor BENGAY e do te bejne perkohesishit me mire ..

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> sa shkurt i ke rene more shoku brigadier 
> 
> je mat ke dera e banjos ti shqoja kooperativsite? ashtu ..hapi krahet gjate e gjere e mate deren e halese nga fundi tek fillimi ..dore me nje qe te zgjaten muskujt dhe te shkojne ne vend 
> 
> e sipas te tjereve, perdor BENGAY e do te bejne perkohesishit me mire ..


 Sa eksperience qe ke me semundjet moj xhan,  :buzeqeshje: 

kot s'je bere dotoreshe, qe ben gjilpera mu ne vesh...lol

Nausika mos u merzit se i ka vera keto gjera, thjesht mos rri neper korrente ajri kur je e djersitur.

----------


## Larsus

> Sa eksperience qe ke me semundjet moj xhan,
> kot s'je bere dotoreshe, qe ben gjilpera mu ne vesh...lol
> 
> Nausika mos u merzit se i ka vera keto gjera, thjesht mos rri neper korrente ajri kur je e djersitur.



 erdhe ti shoku drejtor  :perqeshje:  apo kontrollor cilesie qe na flet me kompetenca  :ngerdheshje:  te tregon edhe arsyet pse...

ku e di ti qe flet me kaq siguri? ajo , psh, (shembull eshte) mund te kete rene nga krevati..naten..nga ..nje enderr e keqe (si ray lololol)

ene une jam e ditur per semudnje popullore se i kam vene veshin..gjyshes..  :i qetë:

----------


## helene

> Kam 2-3 dite qe kam nje dhimbje muskulare te shpatullen e majte qe sa po vin dhe po shtohet. Nuk mbaj mend ta kem terhequr keq, por duket si strapo muskulore. Cfare sugjerohet ne raste te tilla? Ka te beje jasteku i fjetjes me keqesimin? Cfare mund te bej qe te gjej derman??? A e ben masazhi me keq gjendjen?
> 
> Cfare te bej? (per takim me mjekun do me duhet te pres 4-5 dite)
> 
> Nausika gjysem e paralizuar...


ndaj s'e hake punen me kazme ti moj dreq :perqeshje:  qenke dilikateeeeeee :perqeshje:

----------


## dardajan

Nausika  ta  thot   lala  ty  ilacin  tak -fak dhe  hop  ne  kembe.

Un  nuk jam mjek  por  po  te  sqaroj  nga  ana  mjeksis  popullore  pasi  te  njejten  gje  e  kam  kaluar  vete para  shum  vitesh  me  mjekime  popullore.

cfare  mendohet  se  eshte  keputja  e  mishit ne gjuhe  popullore ?

Eshte  kapercimi  i  dy  damareve ose  gershetimi  i  dy  damareve me  njeri  tjetrin   qe  zakonisht  ndodh  ne  shpatulla ,  dhe  ndodh  kur  ben  nje  levizje  te  forte  ose  te  cregullt  heret  ne  mengjes  kur  muskujt  dhe trupi  jene  ne  qetesi  pra  eshte  nje  sforcim  qe  ben  grshetimin  e damareve ose eneve te  gjakut ., sa  me  i  madh  te  jete  gershetimi  aq  me  shum dhimbje  ke  dhe  me  shum  kohe  duhet  te  vije  ne  vend.


Si  i  behet  qe  damaret  te  cgershetohen  dhe  te  shkojne  ne  vendin e tyre ??

1- Ka  disa  njerez  qe  e  dine  se  ku  ndodhet  ky  damar  ne  pjesen  e  perparme  te  parakrahut  aty  afer  kycit te  dores  dhe  i  bien  fort  si  tel  kitare
duke i  percjelle  keshtu  dridhjet  deri  tek  vendi  i  gershetimit  dhe  liruar  ato
kjo  eshte  menyra  me e thjesht  dhe e  shpejt  ,dhe  e sakt  por  veshtir  te  gjesh  personin.
Kete  metode e  kam  provuar  mbi  doren  time  pasi  kisha  te  dy  shpatullat  e  bllokuara dhe  skishte  ilac  qe  me  bente  derman, por  mbas  kesaj  kure  brenda  disa  oreve  u  cova  ne  kembe dhe  e  besoj 100%

2- Ne  pamundesi  te  te  pares  eshte  e dyta  duhet  te  besh  nxemje  te  trupit  me  ushtrime  fizike  dhe  me  pas  te  shtrihesh  me  bark  ne  krevat  dhe  nga  pas  shpines  te  takosh  kemben  e  majte me  doren  e  djatht dhe kemben  e  djatht me  doren  e  majt  esht  pak  e  veshtir  por  te  liron disi ,  gjithashtu  ushtrimet  vazhdojn  te  dera  e  banjes ne  mengjes  heret  pa  hy  njeri shko  perpara  deres  dhe  me  doren  e  majte  tako  cepin e  poshtem  te  deres  ndersa  me  te  djathtin  cepin  e  siperm  te  deres  ne  forme  kryqi  pra  diagonal,  edhe kete  beje  disa  here.

pse  ke  banja   ?? se  thon  qe  mishi  i  keput  esht  edhe  icik   si   syni  i keq  dmth qe ti  do  jesh  icik  e  bukur  dhe  nonji  te  ka morr  msysh  pranaj shkohet  ke  banja  dhe i  thuhet  syri  i  keq  ne  grop  te  halese..ha..ha..ha cme  vjen  te  qesh  kur  e  kujtova  tani.

Se  ene  una  kur  isha  me  i  ri   isha   icik  si  i  bukur  dhe  me  kishin  honger  msysh  aty  ke  lagja  pranej  dhe kputa  mish,  nejse 2-  pikat e  para  jan  me reale  dhe  na  kthe  pergjigje  si  u  bone  se  ktu  shum   kshilla  po  japin  po  ti  ahha spo  nihesh  mo  me  na dhon  nonji  lajm  apo  kshu  sa  na  fute  xixat..

----------


## helene

nausika sapo te lexoj kete me lart, nga frika do i shkoje damari ne vend :ngerdheshje:

----------


## PINK

Nausika

perdor ate kremin qe thote dhe Ben 7 eshte blu dhe fillon dhe ta nxeh mire ate vendin ku te dhemb .. po duhet ta bej ndonjeri masazh ..per nja 5 min te pakten dhe pastaj je top  :ngerdheshje: 

Une e kam perdor ate lloj kremi per dhimbje muskujsh ose kur jam ftoh ndonje cik lol po keshtu per keputje mishi vallaji jam e kujdesshme nuku zgjatem aty ku s'arrij dot (lol )

Hajt te shkuara .. dhe me kujdes heren tjater  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Dito

Dhimbja e shpatulles suaj do zgjase aq dite sa vite ti je, thjesht ti mund te lehtesosh dhembjet me nje ilac qe quhet vibratox dhe i cili ndodhet vetem ne farmaci serioze. vibratox eshte nje ilac qe krijon clirimin e muskujve nepermjet qarkullimit te shpejte te gjakut ne pjesen ne te cilen ti lyen. por dhe ky ilac ka efekt te perkohshem, nund ta perdoresh vetem ne kohen kur dhimbjet jane teper besdisese.

Dito.

----------


## nausika

po po...jane mbledhur te gjithe mjeket dhe doktoret ketu :perqeshje: ...

Faleminderit shume per te gjitha keshillat dhe sugjerimet. Ate dite qe e shkruajta hallin ne forum, mora 2 advil, bera nje banjo me uje te nxehte dhe diten tjeter si per magji, dhimbja kishte ikur. 
Per te hequr te gjitha spekullimet, mishin nuk e keputa as duke matur deren e banjes, as duke punuar me kazme dhe as nuk rash nga krevati. E ka fajin bicikleta, eshte pak e ulet per mua dhe me ben te kerrusem me shume sec duhet, neser do ngre shalen dhe shpresoj qe problemi mos te persetitet. 

Jeni te mrekullueshem te gjithe, sikur keni mbaruar 10 universitete per kesisoj gjerash  :ngerdheshje: . 
Here tjeter para se te vete tek doktori per ndonje hall (mos o zot), do ta publikoj njehere ketu ne forum  :pa dhembe:

----------


## helene

> Dhimbja e shpatulles suaj do zgjase aq dite sa vite ti je, thjesht ti mund te lehtesosh dhembjet me nje ilac qe quhet vibratox dhe i cili ndodhet vetem ne farmaci serioze


fjale e fundit e shkences, s'paske derman nausika pa kaluar dy muaj :perqeshje:

----------


## Dito

> fjale e fundit e shkences, s'paske derman nausika pa kaluar dy muaj


Kur te pakten skeni njohuri mbi mjekimet popullore mos ironizoni pasi ky eshte nje virtyt i njerezve te dobet. Gjithsesi z. helene do  benit mire te pyesnit gjyshen apo gjyshin tuaj nese une e kam gabim apo flas ate qe te moshuarit tane e kane pervoje jete.

Dito.

Ps. terheqja muskulare nuk eshte semundje e kurueshme nepermjet nje ilaci por riparim i indeve te demtuara nga vete organizmi i cili do kohen e tij ne baze te moshes se trupit te njeriu por qe e thene me mjaft mencuri nga te moshuari eshte ajo sic thashe ne postimin e mesiperm.

----------


## nausika

Ju faleminderit edhe njehere qe u pergjigjet ne kete teme (edhe ata qe kishin intencione te mira edhe ata qe nuk i kishin edhe aq te mira). 
Nqs. nuk ka pesuar edhe ndonje tjeter ketu strapo muskulare ne ndonje vend ters  :shkelje syri: , atere u kerkoj modertoreve ta mbyllin temen, 

Ju faleminderit, 

Nausika

----------

